
Coming Clean: Taking the Taboo Out of Employees Leaving - jkuria
http://www.incmagazine-digital.com/incmagazine/march_april_2018?pg=56#pg56
======
2glasscups
I would like to think that more companies would adopt to this model and be
more transparent about the departures of their employees, but I also
understand why it is a difficult decision for businesses to make these types
of announcements. Think about it from the business's perspective. Divulging
why someone is leaving could be a potential black eye to the business and
there could be unintentional consequences. For example, in the article the
author commented about a gap between the person and the role. Being terminated
for this reason could spark the question in each and every employee's mind
about whether they are performing at their job. The unintentional side effect
of the transparency is placing doubt in everyone's mind of if they are good
enough for their job. I do, however, think it is an interesting take on the
matter. Thank you for sharing.

